# L'avatar! Questo sconosciuto



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Frequentando parecchi forum mi sono resa conto che al vestitino che indossiamo gli interlocutori danno  parecchia importanza.
Tutto sommato è una figurina,  che magari abbiamo visto e ci è piaciuta, magari un'immagine alla quale vorremmo somigliare, oppure semplicemente un'idea che ci ha fatto ridere.
Invece mi rendo conto che per molti è un chiaro e significativo indizio di come sei o forse di come vorrebbero che fossi.
Lo trovo un pò ridicolo, ma vedo che è diffusa come prassi.
Che ne pensate??


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Frequentando parecchi forum mi sono resa conto che al vestitino che indossiamo gli interlocutori danno  parecchia importanza.
> Tutto sommato è una figurina,  che magari abbiamo visto e ci è piaciuta, magari un'immagine alla quale vorremmo somigliare, oppure semplicemente un'idea che ci ha fatto ridere.
> Invece mi rendo conto che per molti è un chiaro e significativo indizio di come sei o forse di come vorrebbero che fossi.
> Lo trovo un pò ridicolo, ma vedo che è diffusa come prassi.
> Che ne pensate??



Penso che, per come sono io realmente, lo cambierei un giorno sì e uno no: infatti sono lunatica come pochi!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Io ti vedo sempre con il cono  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e ti pensero' sempre con il cono.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti vedo sempre con il cono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando sono in giro e vedo un cono, penso a Brugola e ho la tentazione insana di fregarlo...
Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Penso che, per come sono io realmente, lo cambierei un giorno sì e uno no: infatti sono lunatica come pochi!


ma non ti fa sorridere che qualcuno ti immagini come la hepburn?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma non ti fa sorridere che qualcuno ti immagini come la hepburn?


Appunto, penso di essere il doppio (se non di più) di lei!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Quando sono in giro e vedo un cono, penso a Brugola e ho la tentazione insana di fregarlo...
> Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè?


Perche' e' troppo divertente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   chissa' chi ci metteresti seduto sopra tu


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti vedo sempre con il cono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quella è la familiarità, ormai per te il tipo che si infila il cono è familiare..

il che in effetti è preoccupante...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Quando sono in giro e vedo un cono, penso a Brugola e ho la tentazione insana di fregarlo...
> Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè?


paura intrinseca di prenderlo nel culo??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





in senso figurato nè....


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> paura intrinseca di prenderlo nel culo??



Naaaaaa... preferisco la spiegazione di Mari' !!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Appunto, penso di essere il doppio (se non di più) di lei!


io veramente Holly me la vedo proprio così.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io veramente Holly me la vedo proprio così.



E' questo il guaio!

Io NON sono così, magari!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Naaaaaa... preferisco la spiegazione di Mari' !!!!!


Lo sospettavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perche' il pensierino ce l'ho avuto anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' questo il guaio!
> 
> Io NON sono così, magari!


mica dobbiamo sposarci 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lasciami quest'illusione Holly.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo sospettavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che gente!!!

Tsè, una ha un pensiero carino per un'amica e pensano male!


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica dobbiamo sposarci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, non mi costa niente...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che gente!!!
> 
> Tsè, una ha un pensiero carino per un'amica e pensano male!


Veramente io ho persato ed un amicO


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente io ho persato ed un amicO


Sei tremendissima!

Ho detto che penso a Brugola, mica ad altro!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Naaaaaa... preferisco la spiegazione di Mari' !!!!!


romanticona...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> *Sei tremendissima!*
> 
> Ho detto che penso a Brugola, mica ad altro!




ZI ZI ZI


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' questo il guaio!
> 
> Io NON sono così, magari!


ma infatti...è qua il brugolino della situazione.
io non penso che tu sia come lei...
e spero che voi non pensiate che io sia come il mio ometto


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti...è qua il brugolino della situazione.
> io non penso che tu sia come lei...
> e spero che voi non pensiate che io sia come il mio ometto


Tranquilla, è bruttarello e sembra pure un po' pelatino!

Non t'immagino per niente così!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti...è qua il brugolino della situazione.
> io non penso che tu sia come lei...
> e spero che voi non pensiate che io sia come il mio ometto


ma io pensavo che tu fossi il cono!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io pensavo che tu fossi il cono!!!


no quello è il mio gemello...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Invece secondo me l'avatar ci dice qualcosa di noi....


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Invece secondo me l'avatar ci dice qualcosa di noi....


perchè giusy??? può essere che una certa immagine abbia dato a te delle sensazioni, ma da qui a dire che dietro c'è un pò di te secondo me ce ne passa


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Invece secondo me l'avatar ci dice qualcosa di noi....


Ah si? ... e il mio cosa dice di me?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè giusy??? può essere che una certa immagine abbia dato a te delle sensazioni, ma da qui a dire che dietro c'è un pò di te secondo me ce ne passa


Perchè è comunque una scelta, fatta in base ad uno stato d'animo, a ciò che ci fa ridere, che ci intriga, che ci dà fastidio, insomma è una scelta, e in ogni scelta c'è qualcosa di noi, quindi l'avatar ci dà qualche indizio su come siamo oppure sul messaggio che vogliamo lanciare.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah si? ... e il mio cosa dice di me?


Non saprei... Magari che in certe occasioni è meglio stare zitti....


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè è comunque una scelta, fatta in base ad uno stato d'animo, .


 
è diverso. Se in un momento sei nera e ti metti su un avatar cupo e minaccioso non è che dai di te l'idea di essere così come persona..
non so, io credo che ci si dia troppa importanza


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Per quanto riguarda il tuo arcifamoso cono Brugola, mi dice che sei una persona spiritosa, scherzosa, un po' schizzata, tipo il mio gatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

ha ragione Giusy
è ovvio che non rappresenta la nostra totalità ma un'immagine di noi che vogliamo che arrivi agli altri.


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non saprei... Magari che in certe occasioni è meglio stare zitti....



_Il resto e' 

silenzio ...







_​


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il tuo arcifamoso cono Brugola, mi dice che sei una persona spiritosa, scherzosa, un po' schizzata, tipo il mio gatto!


ti ringrazio holly, ma allora quando metto la fogliolina di maria che passeggia mi immagini una tossicona???
è un'immaginetta  che alcuni preferiscono sexi, altri spiritosa, altri (come me) hanno visto il cono ed è scoppiato l'amore senza che per forza mi ci identifichi.
E poi se non lo metto come avatar quando lo uso???


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti...è qua il brugolino della situazione.
> io non penso che tu sia come lei...
> e spero che voi non pensiate che io sia come il mio ometto


uè brucoletta...
era una battuta l'altra volta...
non è che mi hai presa sul serio?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha ragione Giusy
> è ovvio che non rappresenta la nostra totalità ma un'immagine di noi che vogliamo che arrivi agli altri.


dici??
è interessante questo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

io col mio mi ci identifico.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Brugoletta, magari non ci dà l'immagine complessiva (e complessa) di come siamo ma rappresenta la scelta di quel momento o qualcosa di noi.
Ovvio che bisogna dare all'avatar la relativa importanza.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> uè brucoletta...
> era una battuta l'altra volta...
> non è che mi hai presa sul serio?


tranqui mailea
non sono mica rincretinita


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dici??
> è interessante questo


E' tenera questa immagine


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' tenera questa immagine


e pensa che altrove me l'hanno definito inquietante..
ricambio con ardore...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tranqui mailea
> * non sono mica rincretinita*


insomma...


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ti ringrazio holly, ma allora quando metto la fogliolina di maria che passeggia mi immagini una tossicona???
> è un'immaginetta  che alcuni preferiscono sexi, altri spiritosa, altri (come me) hanno visto il cono ed è scoppiato l'amore senza che per forza mi ci identifichi.
> E poi se non lo metto come avatar quando lo uso???



Eh, mò ti sei messa Shining!

I tuoi avatar sono tutti spiritosissimi, e ribadisco li scegli così  perchè tu sei una persona spiritosa, se metti la fogliolina non penso che tu sia una tossicona! Penso che oltre che spiritosa sei simpatica!


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tranqui mailea
> non sono mica rincretinita


meno male,
allora te lo posso dire che le bambine sono inquietanti?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè è comunque una scelta, fatta in base ad uno stato d'animo, a ciò che ci fa ridere, che ci intriga, che ci dà fastidio, insomma è una scelta, e in ogni scelta c'è qualcosa di noi, quindi l'avatar ci dà qualche indizio su come siamo oppure sul messaggio che vogliamo lanciare.



Ti quoto e aggiungo solo l'averlo scelto "perche' mi piace" esprime un tuo gusto personale, quindi gia' qualcosa di te lo dice... personalmente dell'avatar di Brugola non me ne frega un caxxo... ma siccome l'ironia dell'uomo col cono nel deretano e' alquanto "estrema" e soggetta al gusto personale, non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno col gusto e senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello di Brugola muova qualche critica... a un'immagine forte si ha sempre una risposta proporzionale... il tutto senza tante menate e cociate del menga...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo solo l'averlo scelto "perche' mi piace" esprime un tuo gusto personale, quindi gia' qualcosa di te lo dice... personalmente dell'avatar di Brugola non me ne frega un caxxo... ma siccome l'ironia dell'uomo col cono nel deretano e' alquanto "estrema" e soggetta al gusto personale, non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno col gusto e senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello di Brugola muova qualche critica... a un'immagine forte si ha sempre una risposta proporzionale... il tutto senza tante menate e cociate del menga...


 ironia estrema ??


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo solo l'averlo scelto "perche' mi piace" esprime un tuo gusto personale, quindi gia' qualcosa di te lo dice... personalmente dell'avatar di Brugola non me ne frega un caxxo... ma siccome l'ironia dell'uomo col cono nel deretano e' alquanto "estrema" e soggetta al gusto personale, non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno col gusto e senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello di Brugola muova qualche critica... a un'immagine forte si ha sempre una risposta proporzionale... il tutto senza tante menate e cociate del menga...


c'era una crociata e non me n'ero accorta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai lettrice, ci sta pure che paresse strano (e hai ragione , non ho considerato che il mio senso dell'umorismo può essere diverso da altri) che sto caxxo di avatar venisse definito mmagine forte.
per me non lo è .
poi rispetto pure chi lo considera tale senza menate e crociate del menga


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ironia estrema ??


Se credi che a tutti possa piacere quel tipo di ironia sbagli... come non a tutti piace farsi frustare sul culo...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se credi che a tutti possa piacere quel tipo di ironia sbagli... come non a tutti piace farsi frustare sul culo...


rilassati pure........trovo davvero che ironia estrema sia parecchio tirato....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Il cono di Brugoletta mi fa ammazzare dalle risate.
E concordo con Holly e Lettrice: dimostra un'ironia che non ha paura delle critiche.
Ad Holly prima dicevo che se ha scelto come avatar quella foto, in bianco e nero, di quella donna, l'emblema dell'eleganza sensuale, ci sarà un motivo... E secondo me lancia un messaggio di eleganza sottile e dolcezza....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era una crociata e non me n'ero accorta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ripeto a me non frega un cippo di quell'avatar... non so cosa che immagine TU definisci forte, ma un uomo con un cono in culo non e' sicuramente soft...e si capisco possa muovere delle critiche...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il cono di Brugoletta mi fa ammazzare dalle risate.
> E concordo con Holly e Lettrice: dimostra un'ironia che non ha paura delle critiche.
> Ad Holly prima dicevo che se ha scelto come avatar quella foto, in bianco e nero, di quella donna, l'emblema dell'eleganza sensuale, ci sarà un motivo... E secondo me lancia un messaggio di eleganza sottile e dolcezza....


brutte zozzone,nessuna che apprezzi il mio topless


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ripeto a me non frega un cippo di quell'avatar... non so cosa che immagine TU definisci forte, ma un uomo con un cono in culo non e' sicuramente soft...e si capisco possa muovere delle critiche...


ma porca miseria!!!
un' immagine *forte* lo sappiamo  tutti cos'è! 
neanche a me frega una cippa dell'avatar ma mi sembra EVIDENTEMENTE ironica e priva di malizia.
comunque mi son rotta di 'sto cacchio di avatar


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutte zozzone,nessuna che apprezzi il mio topless


Sbagli, io lo apprezzo (a parte che non me ne ero accorta che era un topless), sei carinissima, anche se preferisco i Peanuts!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutte zozzone,nessuna che apprezzi il mio topless


Mafalda mitttttica!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutte zozzone,nessuna che apprezzi il mio topless


Sei rasserenante in quella posizione  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   stai comoda?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei rasserenante in quella posizione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magari ci potessi stare davvero..


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

anche a me quello di mafalda piace un casino!!
Ha un'aria così strafottente e di quelle che se ne catafottono di tutto nella vita che è invidiabile


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> rilassati pure........trovo davvero che ironia estrema sia parecchio tirato....


Esattamente come altri possono trovare il tuo avatar volgarotto anziche' ironico... sono rilassatissima grazie...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente come altri possono trovare il tuo avatar volgarotto anziche' ironico... *sono rilassatissima grazie.*..


sai che non pareva??


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anche a me quello di mafalda piace un casino!!
> Ha un'aria così strafottente e di quelle che se ne catafottono di tutto nella vita che è invidiabile


Vero ... sembra che dica: Fate come cacchio vi pare ma lasciatemi in pace, non rompete


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

occhio che se continuate mi metto come avatar la santanchè e poi so' caxxi vostri 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dai che è quasi l'ora dell'ape


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio che se continuate mi metto come avatar la *santanchè* e poi so' caxxi vostri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO EHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO EHHHHHHHHHHHH


attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
che se mi butto con le figurine del nuovo governo  vi distruggo


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> che se mi butto con le figurine del nuovo governo  vi distruggo



... e cosa ti ho fatto di male oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e cosa ti ho fatto di male oggi


vota antonio...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vota antonio...


ho sempre votato la trippa


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ho sempre votato la trippa


Ma non dovevamo votare la minchia?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non dovevamo votare la minchia?


 
 la minchia è mia!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la minchia è mia!!!!


E a me?


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non dovevamo votare la minchia?


e quella ce l'ho di gia'


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la minchia è mia!!!!


son parole grosse...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E a me?


ma a te non s'era detto il filippino???


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E a me?


... a bocca asciutta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   tie'.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la minchia è mia!!!!



Ma non avevi detto che se ti si votava ce n'era per tutti?

Promesse da marinaio!!!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che se ti si votava ce n'era per tutti?
> 
> Promesse da marinaio!!!!!


ehm holly....è un momento di crisi, tutti dobbiamo fare un pò di sacrifici, bisogna tirare la cinghia.....ma presto abbasserò le tasse....le tasche....le braghe...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

Per giusy: il tuo avatar che significa? Che forse è ora di smettere di aiutare sempre tutti e devi aiutare te stessa?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

ma visto che ormai il danno è fatto....lo leverà davvero 'sto cacchio di  bollo o no??


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la minchia è mia!!!!


calmina...
vediamo di non appropriarci di proprietà altrui...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per giusy: il tuo avatar che significa? Che forse è ora di smettere di aiutare sempre tutti e devi aiutare te stessa?


Non proprio.... indica ciò che vorrei... qualcuno che mi prenda per mano.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che se ti si votava ce n'era per tutti?
> 
> Promesse da marinaio!!!!!


Tutti uguali sti politici....


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma visto che ormai il danno è fatto....lo leverà davvero 'sto cacchio di bollo o no??


non lo escludo. alla fine, a parte la fiat, è lui quello che ci guadagnerebbe di più... se pensi a quante auto possiede...
lui le leggine le fa solo se -per prima cosa, tornano utili a lui...


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non lo escludo. alla fine, a parte la fiat, è lui quello che ci guadagnerebbe di più... se pensi a quante auto possiede...
> lui le leggine le fa solo se -per prima cosa, tornano utili a lui...


Sicuro, stessa cosa per l'ICI, quante case avrà in giro?

Comunque, se toglie qualcosa... lo rimpiazza con qualcos'altro, sempre che non tocchi lui!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non proprio.... indica ciò che vorrei... qualcuno che mi prenda per mano.


sembra più qualcuno che ti salva da un burrone......


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo solo l'averlo scelto "perche' mi piace" esprime un tuo gusto personale, quindi gia' qualcosa di te lo dice...


La scelta dell'avatar è un po' come quella di un abito che mettiamo per presentarci agli altri, è un piccolo vezzo.. secondo me anche l'assenza di avatar raconta un po' di noi.

Nel mio caso alterno Vulvia con, a volte, Tina Pica.. pensandoci ora, scelgo in genere immagini di donne che non sono/sembrano donne..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque a Vulvia sono affezionata perchè è un personaggio bislacco, imperfetto e fragile, senza un vero perchè. Direi che non mi somiglia molto però mi ispira grande tenerezza.


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

ci siamo affezionate pure noi a Vulvia
mitttttica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

L'avatar esprime molto di noi come ogni cosa che facciamo, che scegliamo, indossiamo...
Io cambio avatar per esprimere l'umore di questi giorni...


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'avatar esprime molto di noi come ogni cosa che facciamo, che scegliamo, indossiamo...
> Io cambio avatar per esprimere l'umore di questi giorni...


'nnamo bene...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> 'nnamo bene...












  effettivamente..persina, che significa questo nuovo??è inquitante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io resto fedele a mafaldina.
prepotente e menefreghista ma in fondo buona come il pane e

tutto sommato....adorabile


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente..persina, che significa questo nuovo??è inquitante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun t'allargà


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> nun t'allargà












  pian pianino mi adorerai anche tu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a proposito, l'avatar di Anna è bellissimo. Mi ricorda holly hobby, quand'ero grullina lo adoravo.

ma si', ma sì, anche il tuo Mailea mi piace.. ma la bellucci mi sta sul piloro con quell'aria _c'è l'ho solo io d'oro _






Ho fatto pure la rima 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma quanto sono avanti????


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pian pianino mi adorerai anche tu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avanti non abbastanza.....non sei ancora caduta nel burrone...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> avanti non abbastanza.....non sei ancora caduta nel burrone...


chi disprezza compra


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pian pianino mi adorerai anche tu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pian pianino però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




holly hobby fa venire il diabete, era meglio Berlinguer
a me la Bellucci piace molto... ma tanto non ce la dobbiamo sposare e nemmeno il marito ci possiamo fare...
e ti ho risposto in rima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  indietreggia un po'


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi disprezza compra


sese tu continua a sciare che prima o poi una slavina....insciallah


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> pian pianino però
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  cosa stai dicendo, harnold??
c'ha na faccia da bastardo che metà basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che se lo tenga 

	
	
		
		
	


	









io ,essendo dolce e docile, ho bisogno di uomini dolci, carini, per bene...
un kevin konster, un robert redford...un gerard..
capisci , cava??


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sese tu continua a sciare che prima o poi una slavina....insciallah












  il vostro astio nei confronti dello sciatorino comporta una cattiveria e una malevolenza  che mi lascia basita..
brutti fetenti!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il vostro astio nei confronti dello sciatorino comporta una cattiveria e una malevolenza  che mi lascia basita..
> brutti fetenti!!


si apra la caccia allo sciatorino!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si apra la caccia allo sciatorino!!!!!!!


ma sarete strani!!
è allegro, è inconsapevole, è una forza della natura 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma che cacchio volete??


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sese tu continua a sciare che prima o poi una slavina....insciallah


Ave Ale, virago te salutat!

(il pc va come un macinino... vado a vedere scoop)


cava Asudem, saranno dei bei manzi... ma un po' di carne più fresca no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao medusina


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo, harnold??
> c'ha na faccia da bastardo che metà basta
> 
> 
> ...


un Alvaro Vitali....un Carlo Delle Piane....un Lino Banfi.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sarete strani!!
> è allegro, è inconsapevole, è una forza della natura
> 
> 
> ...


abbatterlo!!!!!!!!!!
sei così scema che non hai capito che quella non è neve


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ave Ale, virago te salutat!
> 
> (il pc va come un macinino... vado a vedere scoop)
> 
> ...


ave!!!!!!!!
a lei serve il botulino ed è così scema che non ha capito che non è quello della carne andata a male...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ave Ale, virago te salutat!
> 
> (il pc va come un macinino... vado a vedere scoop)
> 
> ...


c'ho il gusto della beneficienza...
mollali dei vecchi così 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e poi ,ciccia, mi adeguo alla mia età 

	
	
		
		
	


	









buon scoop!! (cariuccio)


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

chi avatar non è più suo.



no conventional people...


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> chi avatar non è più suo.
> 
> 
> 
> no conventional people...



Ma com'è che stasera non ci capisco una fava?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma com'è che stasera non ci capisco una fava?


dillo a me....
era una pubblicità....e pur facendola mi rendo conto che non mi ricordo il prodotto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho broccolato un sacco col claim vodafone...persone in grado di cambiare il mondo..


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dillo a me....
> era una pubblicità....e pur facendola mi rendo conto che non mi ricordo il prodotto...
> 
> 
> ...



Ragazza: tu hai bisogno di riposo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dillo a me....
> era una pubblicità....e pur facendola mi rendo conto che non mi ricordo il prodotto...
> 
> 
> ...



cretina ,non era una pubblicità
era _speriamo che sia femmina_
il nardoni che dice
chi vende non è più suo


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cretina ,non era una pubblicità
> era _speriamo che sia femmina_
> il nardoni che dice
> chi vende non è più suo


ma no cretina...il claim di no conventional people non ci ricordiamo....
Ma che cretina sei????


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no cretina...il claim di no conventional people non ci ricordiamo....
> * Ma che cretina sei????*


scegli un po' tu...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scegli un po' tu...


ho deciso!!
La busta *n. 3  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2008)

buona donna ,esca dalla cabina e
 scopra il braccio che le facciamo la solita punturina


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Frequentando parecchi forum mi sono resa conto che al vestitino che indossiamo gli interlocutori danno  parecchia importanza.
> Tutto sommato è una figurina,  che magari abbiamo visto e ci è piaciuta, magari un'immagine alla quale vorremmo somigliare, oppure semplicemente un'idea che ci ha fatto ridere.
> Invece mi rendo conto che per molti è un chiaro e significativo indizio di come sei o forse di come vorrebbero che fossi.
> Lo trovo un pò ridicolo, ma vedo che è diffusa come prassi.
> Che ne pensate??


ciao bestia. hai detto la cosa giusta: è una idea che mi ha fatto ridere, questo è almeno il significato che attribuisco a i miei.nulla di piu' e nulla di meno Brugola...li considero accessori che  aiutano a identificare prima un nik, magari possono dare la misura dell'autoironia...ma nulla di cosi importante. è solo una occasione per sorridere su noi stessi o tra di noi.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ciao bestia*. hai detto la cosa giusta: è una idea che mi ha fatto ridere, questo è almeno il significato che attribuisco a i miei.nulla di piu' e nulla di meno Brugola...li considero accessori che  aiutano a identificare prima un nik, magari possono dare la misura dell'autoironia...ma nulla di cosi importante. è solo una occasione per sorridere su noi stessi o tra di noi.


e a me?? non mi saluti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cazzo vi ho fatto, fetenti che ce l'avete con mafalda??


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao bestia. *hai detto la cosa giusta:* .


è un mio difetto...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è un mio difetto...


mo va' cagher


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mo va' cagher


azz che carattere...
m'hai rotto il chezz...si può dire??
scelgo la n. 3...come non ci credi sei te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ohhh ultima tromba? domani son vedova e mi devo alzare all'alba..


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *azz che carattere...*
> m'hai rotto il chezz...si può dire??
> scelgo la n. 3...come non ci credi sei te...
> 
> ...



 Chi ha carattere, spesso ha un brutto  carattere ... chi ha da intendere intenda  ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi ha carattere, spesso ha un brutto  carattere ... chi ha da intendere in   tenda  ...


gli altri fuori in roulotte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao bestia. hai detto la cosa giusta: è una idea che mi ha fatto ridere, questo è almeno il significato che attribuisco a i miei.nulla di piu' e nulla di meno Brugola...li considero accessori che aiutano a identificare prima un nik, magari possono dare la misura dell'autoironia...ma nulla di cosi importante. è solo una occasione per sorridere su noi stessi o tra di noi.


Vedi che sono significativi? Io non scelgo mai un avatar buffo... son già buffa io...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli altri fuori in roulotte


 e della mia vedovanza non diciam niente??


ciao..nun me và chiuuù


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e della mia vedovanza non diciam niente??
> 
> 
> ciao..nun me và chiuuù


ciao ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che sono significativi? Io non scelgo mai un avatar buffo... son già buffa io...


quello di stasera è triste e inquietante.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

ciao brugoletta!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello di stasera è triste e inquietante.


Piu' che triste e' da ricovero ... Persa cambialo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e della mia vedovanza non diciam niente??
> 
> 
> ciao..nun me và chiuuù


Sogni d'oro bella!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello di stasera è triste e inquietante.


Perché i risultati elettorali tu come li trovi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che triste e' da ricovero ... Persa cambialo.


E' una foto di Patty Smith


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché i risultati elettorali tu come li trovi?


non lascio che m'influenzino anche di sera..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lascio che m'influenzino anche di sera..


So che conseguenze avranno nel mio lavoro...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> So che conseguenze avranno nel mio lavoro...


Vero ... gli statali sono le loro vittime preferite


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero ... gli statali sono le loro vittime preferite


E la scuola ...laboratorio per la concorrenza


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero ... gli statali sono le loro vittime preferite


zitti...caliamo un velo mari....persa il tuo avatar è molto elegante stasera, anche inquietante, ma è doveroso visto il momento.pimpe..come state? pollittica a parte.ho il pc che traballa e fa li cacchi sua.x asu : mi congratullo per il successo , il therad mi ha fatto rotolare..esilarante.purtroppo non vi potuto seguire in tempo reale, anche oggi mi sono smazzata sul lavoro.sob.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> zitti...caliamo un velo mari....persa il tuo avatar è molto elegante stasera, anche inquietante, ma è doveroso visto il momento.pimpe..come state? pollittica a parte.ho il pc che traballa e fa li cacchi sua.x asu : mi congratullo per il successo , il therad mi ha fatto rotolare..esilarante.purtroppo non vi potuto seguire in tempo reale, anche oggi mi sono smazzata sul lavoro.sob.



se ti congratullli ti perdono 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma ciaooooooooo micetta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> zitti...caliamo un velo mari....persa il tuo avatar è molto elegante stasera, anche inquietante, ma è doveroso visto il momento.pimpe..come state? pollittica a parte.ho il pc che traballa e fa li cacchi sua.x asu : mi congratullo per il successo , il therad mi ha fatto rotolare..esilarante.purtroppo non vi potuto seguire in tempo reale, anche oggi mi sono smazzata sul lavoro.sob.


Povera micia


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> zitti...caliamo un velo mari....persa il tuo avatar è molto elegante stasera, anche inquietante, ma è doveroso visto il momento.pimpe..come state? pollittica a parte.ho il pc che traballa e fa li cacchi sua.x asu : mi congratullo per il successo , il therad mi ha fatto rotolare..esilarante.purtroppo non vi potuto seguire in tempo reale, anche oggi mi sono smazzata sul lavoro.sob.


Micia mio figlio sta incazzatissimo, ha detto: mamma cambia il piede, ma il culo che prende calci e' sempre il nostro


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2008)

*asu, persa, mari...*

e chissà Bossi quanto alzerà il tiro..e la sanità...e tutto il resto...scappiamo in spagna.Mari, ma tuo figlio non ha voglia di partire davvero?


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e chissà Bossi quanto alzerà il tiro..e la sanità...e tutto il resto...scappiamo in spagna.Mari, ma tuo figlio non ha voglia di partire davvero?


Macche' Micia, mannaggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la moglie e' molto legate alla famiglia d'origine e alla sua terra ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' Micia, mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che du palle pure lei ...se fossi ciovane ciovane...baci e saluti e by by...ma almeno un lavoro sicuro lo hanno?


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che du palle pure lei ...se fossi ciovane ciovane...baci e saluti e by by...ma almeno un lavoro sicuro lo hanno?


Si oramai dopo tanti anni sono di ruolo ahhhhhhhhh!!!


E' che sono pagati una miseria con il cambio dell'euro


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si oramai dopo tanti anni sono di ruolo ahhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> E' che sono pagati una miseria con il cambio dell'euro


almeno non si sono beccati la SIS...meno male.notte pimpe..sto a crollà.a domani.


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> almeno non si sono beccati la SIS...meno male.notte pimpe..sto a crollà.a domani.



Buonanotte Miciona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> almeno non si sono beccati la SIS...meno male.notte pimpe..sto a crollà.a domani.


Notte...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Aaaaaahhhhhh!

Medusa ha messo l'avatar di Gristiano Malcioglio!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2008)

holly, sarà bello il tuo!
Così non ti si può guardare!!!


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> holly, sarà bello il tuo!
> Così non ti si può guardare!!!



Ma come... era un sex symbol, adesso è un cessetto, lo ammetto, ma allora aveva il suo charme!
Comunque è temporaneo!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma come... era un sex symbol, adesso è un cessetto, lo ammetto, ma allora aveva il suo charme!
> Comunque è temporaneo!


Io ODIO i capelloni!!!! Non ci posso fare niente, sono intollerante!


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io ODIO i capelloni!!!! Non ci posso fare niente, sono intollerante!



Tanto li ha persi tutti poverino!
Se li è dovuti far attaccare... va bè... rinsavisco!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tanto li ha persi tutti poverino!
> Se li è dovuti far attaccare... va bè... rinsavisco!


MOOOOOOLTO MEGLIO!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh!
> 
> Medusa ha messo l'avatar di Gristiano Malcioglio!!!!!


e allora???
qualcosa da dire??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















il cesso che avevi messo tu non era migliore 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi oggi mi sento un po' malgioglio..c'è un po' di malgioglio in ognuno di noi


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> e allora???
> qualcosa da dire???
> 
> 
> ...


 

ecco, oggi ti si è fulminato.


bonasera signore.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2008)

_Perche' il mio avvatar schiffo vi ffa?_


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Perche' il mio avvatar schiffo vi ffa?_


mi ha commossa...
ma stasera son poco lucida...
poi a te ti adoro comunque...


ciao micetta


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ha commossa...
> ma stasera son poco lucida...
> poi a te ti adoro comunque...
> 
> ...


Pupo ti ha commossa????!!!!!

Stai messa maluccio...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pupo ti ha commossa????!!!!!
> 
> Stai messa maluccio...


ma no...la iena col figlio in bocca...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no...la iena col figlio in bocca...



Sì, ma quando ha scritto quel post, aveva Pupo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, ma quando ha scritto quel post, aveva Pupo!!!


pignola e bastarda!!!
ciao pimpa, mi vu a let.
su strac....
insomma...c'ho le palle in giostra e vado a in branda 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sabato invece di vedere il pirla porto il pilù a tagliare i cabasisi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pignola e bastarda!!!
> ciao pimpa, mi vu a let.
> su strac....
> insomma...c'ho le palle in giostra e vado a in branda
> ...


Eh? Chi è pilù?


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pignola e bastarda!!!
> ciao pimpa, mi vu a let.
> su strac....
> insomma...c'ho le palle in giostra e vado a in branda
> ...


Oh, povero Pilù...  buona notte bella!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh, povero Pilù...  buona notte bella!


è stata una decisione sofferta ma inevitabile.
e pure costosa....250 eurini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma anche il veterinari9o mi ha detto che non fare nulla e stare sempre così eccitato gli fa male


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh?



Vulvia, mi sono spaventata, è la Hack?
Perchè è intelligentissima, ma proprio carina non è!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh? Chi è pilù?


il mio cagnone!!
chi pensavi??


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vulvia, mi sono spaventata, è la Hack?
> Perchè è intelligentissima, ma proprio carina non è!!!



ma è di una simpatia devastante!!
peccato sia toscana...


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vulvia, *mi sono spaventata, è la Hack?*
> Perchè è intelligentissima, ma proprio carina non è!!!


Sì.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













La primavera mi dà alla testa...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me e a parecchia altra gente!!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

malgioglio??? oh raga non mi provocate che vi stendo!!!


----------

